

Ask HW: Did you developed apps for the Internet of Things? - davidnagy

What has your experience been?
Would be nice to gather a few people&#x27;s experience.<p>Did you had hardware experience before hand, if not how long did it took you to learn and feel confortable playing with hardware (and not only software)?
======
JacksonBond
And what sort of smart devices did you connect?

